# Escoltar-se - mentre se’ls escoltava.



## Twist-ful

Bon dia, 

Últimament he vist molts exemples del verb escoltar usat amb el que sembla ser el datiu d’interès. Aquesta frase és de la biografia d’un polític.

No fa gaires dies va tenir una altra trobada amb els directors dels diaris més importants del país. <<Els saben que vaig a la ruptura, però jo no els incomodo perquè no soc dels seus>>, va concloure mentre se’ls escoltava.

Tinc dues preguntes. La primera és si es normal aquest ús del verb, en lloc de la forma no pronominal (va concloure mentre els escoltava)?
La segona és si també s’usa així en castellà (concluyó mientras se los escuchaba).

Gràcies


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre: 

Aguarda a que et responga un parlant del català oriental que són els qui usen aquesta fórmula , però jo et puc dir que jo quan jo els he sentit dir aqueix "se'ls escoltava", he entès, que els escoltava però parant més atenció de l'habitual a allò que deien. Quasi diria que fent pròpies les llurs/seues paraules/consells (dels altres).


----------



## Dymn

_Escolta't aquest àudio.
Mira't aquest vídeo.
Llegeix-te aquest text._

No sé si són usos incorrectes o no però sí que es fan servir.


----------



## Elxenc

Dymn said:


> _Escolta't aquest àudio.
> Mira't aquest vídeo.
> Llegeix-te aquest text._
> 
> No sé si són usos incorrectes o no però sí que es fan servir.


En són imperatius, no? Per què havia de ser incorrecte el seu ús? Trobe que no en tenen res a veure amb l'ús pel qual ens demanen:  * va concloure mentre se’ls escoltava*.  Jo, en el meu  varietat/dialecte de català hauria dit: _*va concloure mentre els escoltava *_(_allò que deien els altres_). Continue a dir que caldria esperar i llegir l'opinió algú que en faça ús d'aquesta construcció, o la conega de més a prop. 
Pd. He fet algunes correccions i reformat les frases diverses vegades durant la redacció per a que restaren clares les meues apreciacions, espere no haver deixat escrit res malament.


----------



## Dymn

Jo en faig ús. Tant fa si és imperatiu o indicatiu, és la mateixa estructura verbal. Estic d'acord amb tu que pot donar un matís de més atenció a allò que s'està escoltant, però ho trobo força intercanviable. Esperem altres opinions si de cas.



Elxenc said:


> Pd. He fet algunes correccions i reformat les frases diverses vegades durant la redacció per a que restaren clares les meues apreciacions, espere no haver deixat escrit res malament.


Jo t'he entès però, amb permís, abuses del pronom _en. _Tots els tres _en_ pronom d'aquest últim missatge teu els trobo sobrers.


----------



## Aldena

Twist-ful said:


> La segona és si també s’usa així en castellà (concluyó mientras se los escuchaba).



En castellà no seria correcte aquest "se".


----------



## haizea lore

Jo utilitzo aquesta estructura gairebé sempre i suposo que és tan correcta com qualsevol altra. Ara bé, no crec que denoti pas més atenció que dit de l'altra manera. Trobo que són totalment intercanviables, o així en faig ús jo, almenys. En castellà, però, no està ben dit.


----------



## Circunflejo

En castellà crec que sí que es pot dir, però és massa forçat i no es fa servir en contextes com aquest.


----------



## haizea lore

Ah, doncs ni idea, no ho havia sentit mai abans. Em sona a catalanada total però ja pot ser, ja!


----------

